# Network+ study guide



## TCacaj (Apr 23, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can lead me towards a good Network+ study guide book they used to pass the exam?

-Appreciate it.


----------



## Lockheart (Nov 18, 2011)

My recommendation would be to go on amazon.com and search "Network+". Check out the results from the books section and read the reviews of what people wrote. I noticed people tend to post on their reviewed if they passed the exam. I understand that Michael Myers is a rather popular source, but I do not have experience with his material yet.


----------



## TCacaj (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, i will check his books out.


----------

